# How does anyone actually do a 200 Km ride in one day ??



## Dave7 (6 May 2016)

I know this could get some very silly answers but..............hey-ho.
As an old fart who is gradually building the mileage up I don't do serious speed cycling e.g. today I did 27 miles and AVERAGED 11 mph.
I am planning a 100 miler but thinking..........hang about...........I will have to set of at 0700 in order to allow, say, 2 hours for breaks.........and still not get back till 1900
So....for anyone to do 160 miles in a day they would have to AVERAGE, say 16 mph.
That is serious cycling for the average person.


----------



## vickster (6 May 2016)

@jefmcg does such at a similar pace


----------



## StuAff (6 May 2016)

A day is 24 hours. And 200km is 125 miles (rounded ever so slightly up) not 160. I've never managed a ton at 16mph, and never will I should imagine. No need to give yourself deadlines like doing it in twelve hours door to door. Eg:
https://www.strava.com/activities/562406461 (please note average speed  ).


----------



## DCLane (6 May 2016)

With relative ease  (note that this isn't as easy as it may seem: I spent a year hovering at the 180km distance)

It's about building up to that distance, both in terms of distance AND pace.

This was about 10 days ago: https://www.strava.com/activities/554689727


----------



## iandg (6 May 2016)

200km Audax has a 15kph lower speed limit, just over 13 hrs - slower than your 11 mph average.

Training and build up the distance of the long ride over a period of time.


----------



## Sharky (6 May 2016)

In my early days, the Sunday Club runs used to be all day rides, averaging about 90 miles, but with some specials thrown in such as Kendal & back and rides into North Wales (Glasfryn). With a starting point at Prescot (Merseyside), they were 140 - 150 mile rides. in the 80's rode the London to Brighton ride a few times, but riding to the start, from Longfield (Nr Gravesend), then rode home from Brighton!


----------



## mark st1 (6 May 2016)

StuAff said:


> A day is 24 hours. And 200km is 125 miles (rounded ever so slightly up) not 160. I've never managed a ton at 16mph, and never will I should imagine. No need to give yourself deadlines like doing it in twelve hours door to door. Eg:
> https://www.strava.com/activities/562406461 (please note average speed  ).



I post those same links to my rides but I never see the avg speed ? Nor do I on your link. Am I just incredibly blind


----------



## StuAff (6 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> I post those same links to my rides but I never see the avg speed ? Nor do I on your link. Am I just incredibly blind


You have to be logged on to Strava I think for that info....


----------



## growingvegetables (6 May 2016)

Umm - by mistake?

Fond memories of the FNRttC York-Hull, when a damned good breakfast set me off riding towards home again. Made 135 miles that day.

Not recommended. Better to build up to the distance, I suspect .


----------



## jefmcg (6 May 2016)

Yes, it's serious, but i don't really know what your question is.

If you are going to cover 200km in a day, then that's going to be pretty much all you do that day, fast or slow.

Yeah, you can do it slow, and still enjoy it.

These are my longest rides, and the time is moving time - so total time is much longer. I enjoyed all of them, and have no (great) wish to be faster.


----------



## ianrauk (6 May 2016)

aha @Dave7 you must have seen my post.

Well plan for the day is this.
6am up and out of bed.
Quick brekkie and cuppa
Out of the door at 6.30am.
15 miles to the start, so an hours riding.
Arrive start at 7.30am
Half an hour for another brekkie and to stock up with bananas and biccies stashed in jersey pocket.
8am Audax begins.
The first food control is 33 miles in (48 so far), we will probably skip this, only stopping to get the brevet card stamped.
The next stop is at mile 53 (68 so far), this will be our lunch stop. (big plate of ham. egg and chips or similar)
At mile 85 (100 so far) is another food stop. It will probably be a splash and dash, bit of cake and a cup of tea, dependent on how we are feeling.
Mile 105 (120 so far) is the final food control, free tea and cake is supplied so be silly not to indulge
It's then 25 miles to the end of the ride (145 miles so far), where more free food will be on hand to help fuel up for the final 15 miles to home. (making a total of 160 miles)

I am planning on getting back home no later then 7pm, hopefully earlier, dependent on weather, riding conditions, length of control stops etc.

Last year we managed the ride at a 15mph average. With the much better weather predicted for Sunday. I am hoping to better that.

A ride like this has taken me a long time to get to the stage where I can do it very comfortably. Lot's of miles and miles over the years have certainly helped build up the stamina of spending so much time on the bike and with stamina comes higher speeds, quicker pace and longer distances.

It also helps that I have such great, strong and fit cycling buddies like @martint235 who I will be doing the ride with. It's so much easier to manage long distances with others with a similar ability. (though to be honest, Martin is far better cyclist then me).


----------



## mark st1 (6 May 2016)

StuAff said:


> You have to be logged on to Strava I think for that info....


----------



## StuAff (6 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


>



I can't see my own stats if I'm not logged on, let alone anyone else's.


----------



## ianrauk (6 May 2016)

Sharky said:


> from Longfield (Nr Gravesend),




Will be passing through Longfield on the way/return to/from Meopham.


----------



## mark st1 (6 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> aha @Dave7 you must have seen my post.
> 
> Well plan for the day is this.
> 6am up and out of bed.
> ...



Do you get mechanical assistance at such events Ian ? If not what do you carry gear wise to get you out of the poo. ?


----------



## mark st1 (6 May 2016)

StuAff said:


> I can't see my own stats if I'm not logged on, let alone anyone else's.


I've just found out that although I copy and paste from the app on my phone these links open on the website which I wasn't logged in on  ta.


----------



## ianrauk (6 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Do you get mechanical assistance at such events Ian ? If not what do you carry gear wise to get you out of the poo. ?




No assistance. Audax is all about self sufficiency.

This is what I will be taking
Spare Inner Tube, maybe 2
Pack of Park Tools Patches
2 Tyre Levers
CO2 X2
Mini Pump
Mini tool incl. chain breaker
Spare quick link

eeer... I think that's it


----------



## mark st1 (6 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> No assistance. Audax is all about self sufficiency.
> 
> This is what I will be taking
> Spare Inner Tube, maybe 2
> ...



Pockets saddle bag or both ? And is the mini tool chain breaker combined ? If so which is it please ?


----------



## oldfatfool (6 May 2016)

Done 200 miles a couple of times, depending on the time of year it is possible to take it steady and get away without using lights, 200 km is relatively easy depending on terrain.


----------



## ianrauk (6 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Pockets saddle bag or both ? And is the mini tool chain breaker combined ? If so which is it please ?



a bit of both
*This *is the Mini Tool


----------



## Banjo (6 May 2016)

I carry same as Ian plus 3or4 cable ties.They can help you do a bodge repair on lots of problems .


----------



## mark st1 (6 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> a bit of both
> *This *is the Mini Tool


Cheers


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 May 2016)

Sharky said:


> In my early days, the Sunday Club runs used to be all day rides, averaging about 90 miles, but with some specials thrown in such as Kendal & back and rides into North Wales (Glasfryn). With a starting point at Prescot (Merseyside), they were 140 - 150 mile rides. in the 80's rode the London to Brighton ride a few times, but riding to the start, from Longfield (Nr Gravesend), then rode home from Brighton!


I remember those days, club runs included stops for elevenses, lunch, and tea. None of this "Home before mid-day" nonsense.


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 May 2016)

It's not that hard, compartmentalise the ride into small chunks. Start early, stop often.


----------



## Sharky (6 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Will be passing through Longfield on the way/return to/from Meopham.


Is it the Hop ride?
Say hello to the organiser (PMcM) for me and have a good ride.
If you turn left at Nick's on the way back, you would pass my house.

Cheers Keith


----------



## ianrauk (6 May 2016)

Sharky said:


> Is it the Hop ride?
> Say hello to the organiser (PMcM) for me and have a good ride.
> If you turn left at Nick's on the way back, you would pass my house.
> 
> Cheers Keith




yep
Will do
and yep will be.


----------



## 2IT (6 May 2016)

oldfatfool said:


> Done 200 miles a couple of times, depending on the time of year it is possible to take it steady and get away without using lights, 200 km is relatively easy depending on terrain.



Also did a 200 mile ride once in college. Finished in the dark. Made the first 100 miles seem easy.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 May 2016)

Keep pedaling at a comfortable pace (for you), eat and drink regularly and don't hang around at controls or feed stops (no faffing). It's surprising how far you can go!


----------



## outlash (6 May 2016)

One of the joys of cycling is you only get good at it by actually doing it. The more you do, the better you become .


----------



## Aravis (6 May 2016)

For me the elusive magic ingredient is believing that I can pedal all day. I'd lost that belief for many years and I'm still not entirely sure how I got it back.


----------



## StuAff (6 May 2016)

User13710 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't a load of us do 200 km on the first night/day of LonJoG?


Indeed so. Biggest ride many had ever done, as I recall.


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> It's not that hard, compartmentalise the ride into small chunks. Start early, stop often.


I am thinking of a stop at 25 & 50 with a decent lunch break at 75. Plus the odd few minutes for a drink, blow the old conk and shove a few jelly babies in.
Does that sound ok or would you suggest more short stops.


----------



## 2IT (7 May 2016)

Dave7 said:


> I am thinking of a stop at 25 & 50 with a decent lunch break at 75. Plus the odd few minutes for a drink, blow the old conk and shove a few jelly babies in.
> Does that sound ok or would you suggest more short stops.



Sounds OK. Stopping too often drags it out also.


----------



## ianrauk (7 May 2016)

Dave7 said:


> I am thinking of a stop at 25 & 50 with a decent lunch break at 75. Plus the odd few minutes for a drink, blow the old conk and shove a few jelly babies in.
> Does that sound ok or would you suggest more short stops.


Do what ever your body tells you, not what others do. Everyone is different.


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 May 2016)

Dave7 said:


> I am thinking of a stop at 25 & 50 with a decent lunch break at 75. Plus the odd few minutes for a drink, blow the old conk and shove a few jelly babies in.
> Does that sound ok or would you suggest more short stops.


That'll be fine. Fig rolls are good as well.


----------



## PpPete (7 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Do what ever your body tells you, not what others do. Everyone is different.


Very much this - but you adapt over time.
When I started audaxing (2010) I struggled on a 100km ride with intervals between feed stops of around 35km.
Now I'll blow by a control at anything less than 80km and just get card stamped.
An ideal break strategy for a 200km is now 120km, feed, then 80km, although I'll sometimes do 100/50/50.

But 200km is still more or less a full day's ride.
300km is a seriously long day - post midnight finish if it's hilly.
Target for a 400 (from a 6 am. start) is to finish before dawn on the following day- but I've never quite managed that yet.


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> That'll be fine. Fig rolls are good as well.


Will have malt loaf and flapjack. Ive read that figgy bickies are food but I dont really like them.


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 May 2016)

Dave7 said:


> Will have malt loaf and flapjack. Ive read that figgy bickies are food but I dont really like them.


Cool, malt loaf is good.


----------



## Ajax Bay (7 May 2016)

PpPete said:


> Target for a 400 (from a 6 am. start) is to finish before dawn on the following day


Laudable; and easier in April. Though you'd surely miss the fantastic dawns you've enjoyed on the final 50 of a 400.


----------



## srw (7 May 2016)

User13710 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't a load of us do 200 km on the first night/day of LonJoG?


Very very nearly, I think - my memory is that is was nearer 180 or 190km.

That was inside 17 hours.

[edit]
The Fridays Tour

The original invitation said 123 miles, which is 197km. So anyone who wasn't staying close to the middle of Bingham (and whose derailleur didn't blow up...) might well have done 200km. 

The first bit was gradually uphill, then it was flattish to Northamptonshire, Rutland was corrugated and the last bit to Notts positively hilly.


----------



## jayonabike (7 May 2016)

Ive done two 200km+ rides and both with @ianrauk 
One was London-Brighton-London. There was 6 of us, stopping for fish & chips on Brighton beach. I seem to remember getting into Brighton by 12. 

The second was just Ian and myself on a route I plotted looping through Herts, Bucks, and into Oxfordshire. That was an amazing days cycling the conditions were perfect, we managed an average speed of just over 18mph


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> aha @Dave7 you must have seen my post.
> 
> Well plan for the day is this.
> 6am up and out of bed.
> ...



Blimey if I had that many food stops I don't think I could finish the ride, would probably fall asleep


----------



## ianrauk (7 May 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Blimey if I had that many food stops I don't think I could finish the ride, would probably fall asleep




It's an Audax and are controls where you have to get your brevet card stamped or signed.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> It's an Audax and are controls where you have to get your brevet card stamped or signed.



That's what puts me off doing an Audax. When I go to do a big ride I like to have as few as stops as possible due to not wanting to seize up / not wanting to get back on the bike


----------



## ianrauk (7 May 2016)

jayonabike said:


> The second was just Ian and myself on a route I plotted looping through Herts, Bucks, and into Oxfordshire. That was an amazing days cycling the conditions were perfect, we managed an average speed of just over 18mph



It was an awesome days riding. Everything seemed to fall into place for a great bike ride.
And I have never done that distance quicker.


----------



## ianrauk (7 May 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That's what puts me off doing an Audax. When I go to do a big ride I like to have as few as stops as possible due to not wanting to seize up / not wanting to get back on the bike





Not sure how or why it would put you off.? You don't need to stop except to get the brevet card stamped/signed. 



Though I have never felt like seizing up or not wanting to get back on the bike.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Not sure how or why it would put you off.? You don't need to stop except to get the brevet card stamped/signed.
> 
> 
> 
> Though I have never felt like seizing up or not wanting to get back on the bike.



Maybe I should have a go at one, I have had a look for ones around Leicester and I can only find one or two.


----------



## ianrauk (7 May 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Maybe I should have a go at one, I have had a look for ones around Leicester and I can only find one or two.




Though be aware. It's not a pretend race like a sportive. Audax do actually have a minimum & maximum times to finish


----------



## bigjim (7 May 2016)

I get bored out of my skull on 100+ rides. It starts to kick in at about 70miles. After that I'm just turning pedals for the sake of it. I don't bother with them anymore. I don't get anything out of it so I don't see the point. Thats just me of course. being an old git doesn't help though.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Though be aware. It's not a pretend race like a sportive. Audax do actually have a minimum & maximum times to finish



I don't go fast enough to look like I am racing, can't think of nothing worse than doing a sportive (though I have nicked the routes off ridewithgps and rode them on different days)


----------



## ianrauk (7 May 2016)

bigjim said:


> I get bored out of my skull on 100+ rides. It starts to kick in at about 70miles. After that I'm just turning pedals for the sake of it. I don't bother with them anymore. I don't get anything out of it so I don't see the point. Thats just me of course. being an old git doesn't help though.




I feel exactly the same though only when riding solo. I find rides really drag when on my lonesome. So much easier with company. Me being an old git too.


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 May 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That's what puts me off doing an Audax. When I go to do a big ride I like to have as few as stops as possible due to not wanting to seize up / not wanting to get back on the bike


I don't particularly like organised Audaxes. "you must be here, by such and such a time" meh, not for me.


----------



## StuAff (7 May 2016)

srw said:


> Very very nearly, I think - my memory is that is was nearer 180 or 190km.
> 
> That was inside 17 hours.
> 
> ...


My data says 121 miles, elapsed time of 16hr 55. I'd have easily done 200km all in with hops to and from stations etc.


----------



## StuAff (7 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I feel exactly the same though only when riding solo. I find rides really drag when on my lonesome. So much easier with company. Me being an old git too.


I like both, fortunately for me. I have zero issues keeping going on my own- longest solo 162 miles, the ride is the objective- though I never get the same speed as in company.


----------



## doog (7 May 2016)

bigjim said:


> I get bored out of my skull on 100+ rides. It starts to kick in at about 70miles. After that I'm just turning pedals for the sake of it. I don't bother with them anymore. I don't get anything out of it so I don't see the point. Thats just me of course. being an old git doesn't help though.




I do multiple 100 plus mile days on tour with 20kg of kit and a tent on a heavy bike...it isnt difficult .....did 140 miles once by accident...As you say your'e just turning pedals...I guess its the event thing, time limits and the fact people are paying that puts the pressure on and makes it something to get worried about..


----------



## Siclo (8 May 2016)

Slowly these days, once upon a time I was able to ride a 5 hour imperial century on the flat, now I have neither the fitness or inclination to stare at my stem for that long. Solo riding 200km on the flat takes me 10 to 11 hours with 1.5 to 2 hours stopped including junctions, photos, hedge stops etc and good to go again the next day. One fig roll or jaffa cake per 10km and one good meal. Hilly rides, 3000+ metres, double that intake, same stopped time, I'm looking at 12 to 13 hours, then being totally wiped out the next day.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 May 2016)

Pretty much all been said but this caught my eye as being important.



jefmcg said:


> If you are going to cover 200km in a day, then that's going to be pretty much all you do that day, fast or slow.


 
Start early. Take all day. Don't plan on anything else that day apart from relaxing and going to bed. Speed becomes irrelevant. It's 200k/day whichever way you cut it,.


----------



## toontra (8 May 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> I don't particularly like organised Audaxes. "you must be here, by such and such a time" meh, not for me.



I've gotten a bit bored with them also. Info controls, getting receipts from shops, etc. I started doing them to qualify for PBP and did the last two LEL's (and may do the next one) but these days I prefer long rides on my own so I can go where & when I like. Still notch up consecutive 200 + mile days but it doesn't seem like such an ordeal as audax for some reason.


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 May 2016)

toontra said:


> I've gotten a bit bored with them also. Info controls, getting receipts from shops, etc. I started doing them to qualify for PBP and did the last two LEL's (and may do the next one) but these days I prefer long rides on my own so I can go where & when I like. Still notch up consecutive 200 + mile days but it doesn't seem like such an ordeal as audax for some reason.


That's pretty much my view also .


----------



## mjr (8 May 2016)

The problem I have is that not that many hundred plus rides make sense to me. It switches from being a fun way to get somewhere into being about the ride itself because the multi-stop hundreds are good to do as shorter rides, there aren't many single-stop hundreds from here that make much sense and even those that do, it's quite tempting to stay over or get a train one way and have more time to look at stuff.

I ride a century and then think: well, what was the point of that?


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 May 2016)

mjray said:


> The problem I have is that not that many hundred plus rides make sense to me. It switches from being a fun way to get somewhere into being about the ride itself because the multi-stop hundreds are good to do as shorter rides, there aren't many single-stop hundreds from here that make much sense and even those that do, it's quite tempting to stay over and have more time to look at stuff.



This is where I'm at as well. I'm not into the 'too pro to say hello, we ain't stopping for no crazy fool, look at us aren't we pro' type of ride. If I don't stop and have an explore, the ride becomes a chore.


----------



## Aravis (8 May 2016)

As far as I'm concerned, it's all about the journey. I enjoy cycling, usually alone, because I can travel sedately through the ever-changing countryside watching and absorbing what is happening around. And I feel better for having done it. I couldn't feel bored. Pessimistic, worried, or desperate maybe, but only rarely.

The bike is not the method of transport I use if I want to go somewhere. Almost all my rides are circuits starting and finishing at home; I am usually conscious of the point at which I am farthest distant and it's nice if that can be close to a feature such as a bridge or castle, but it wouldn't occur to me to stop and visit. If I did that the bike would become an encumbrance, I would be wearing the wrong shoes and clothes, and I wouldn't have access to stuff I would expect to have in the car.

When I first discovered I could ride 100 miles the combination was immediately perfect; a physical accomplishment I could feel proud of and a satisfying length of time spent in the countryside. More recently, when I thought I couldn't manage 100 miles any more I tried to convince myself that 30 was the new 100, and that it could be just as good, but I never really believed it.

I'm a lot slower than I was and I fully understand the OP's concern about fitting the miles into a day. I've always preferred to minimise stationary time and that helps a lot. Without riding in the dark - not my idea of fun - 200 miles still looks possible but that is getting close to the limit.


----------



## Ian H (8 May 2016)

The randonnées organised by AUK are a specific cycling discipline. You don't need to ride one to ride a long distance, but it might give you an incentive to keep going.


----------



## ianrauk (9 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Last year we managed the ride at a 15mph average. With the much better weather predicted for Sunday. I am hoping to better that.



I only just managed to beat last years time. 163 miles at a 15.3avg.
It would have been faster but for a couple of factors. 1. The weather was very warm. Too warm for my liking which meant by the time of the last third of the ride, the brutal Birling Hill nearly defeated me. 2. Martin was suffering from cramps, so for 20 miles we were a bit stop/start with Martin massaging his legs to get them moving again. In the end he had to bail at near the half way point. 

Still a great ride though.


----------



## ianrauk (9 May 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> I don't particularly like organised Audaxes. "you must be here, by such and such a time" meh, not for me.




The times are such that you have to be a very fast racing whippet to get there too early, or dead slow/ too much hanging around to not finish in time.
You are neither of those so you have no need to worry about the times.


----------



## StuAff (9 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> The times are such that you have to be a very fast racing whippet to get there too early, or dead slow/ too much hanging around to not finish in time.
> You are neither of those so you have no need to worry about the times.


+1. I got the wooden spoon on my last 200, though I still finished in time. Mainly because I ended up doing about 10-15 extra miles!


----------



## PpPete (9 May 2016)

toontra said:


> I've gotten a bit bored with them also. Info controls, getting receipts from shops, etc. .


Some folks like the quaintness of that stuff - but you may find over the next few years that even AUK 'moves with times'.
OK - only a few years behind Strava, but given the demographic it's hardly surprising that the new stuff takes time.


----------



## ianrauk (9 May 2016)

PpPete said:


> Some folks like the quaintness of that stuff - but you may find over the next few years that even AUK 'moves with times'.
> OK - only a few years behind Strava, but given the demographic it's hardly surprising that the new stuff takes time.




Indeed. It was only recently that they started issuing GPX files for the rides.

The Hop Garden Audax didn't need any receipts.


----------



## martint235 (9 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I only just managed to beat last years time. 163 miles at a 15.3avg.
> It would have been faster but for a couple of factors. 1. The weather was very warm. Too warm for my liking which meant by the time of the last third of the ride, the brutal Birling Hill nearly defeated me. 2. Martin was suffering from cramps, so for 20 miles we were a bit stop/start with Martin massaging his legs to get them moving again. In the end he had to bail at near the half way point.
> 
> Still a great ride though.


Yep yesterday was a bit of an aberration. I started off well (I was keeping my speed at around 18mph) but the cramps well and truly finished me off and did cost us (you) time across the marshes when we should have been flying.

To go back to topic, I've done a few 200+ mile rides, one solo. I try to average 50 miles in every 3 hours moving time so you're looking at 3.5 hours real time and 14 to 15 hours for 200. Things I've learnt or been taught from here are:


When I did my first 200 (well 240) I had 4 other people with me. Conversations with experienced riders was there's a huge difference between some one you get on with after 10 miles and someone you get along with after 200 miles when you've been awake all night. I was very lucky (or just skilled at picking them) and we got along great.
Never, ever underestimate the importance of food. Make sure you know where you're going to get it from. I rode from London to Nelson in Lancs alone and ran in to a scarcity of garages during the night. This did damage that was largely unrepairable. I did finish the ride (233 miles) but the last 50 were very hard. 
Water. See above. It was even worse running out of water. 
If you do want to do this kind of ride, it's better to be doing it for a reason: You've paid for it and there's no way you're wasting money; you've told your mum you'll be at her house at a particular time and date; you're doing it for a charity and you don't want to let them down; you're on LEL and you don't have a choice 
Know where your bail points are or where there's likely to be a hotel. I think the jump from 100 to 200 miles is pretty big but once you've done a 200, they're not that bad. Just be prepared.


----------



## TheJDog (9 May 2016)

The only time I've done 200+km we left early and took it 'fairly' easy. 9:36 elapsed time. I was totally done at the end. If I was to try it again I'd take it even easier


----------



## BrumJim (9 May 2016)

I've done 200km twice. First was fueled by good company, good food and a leisurely ride, as well as getting lost on the way into London. The second was fueled by a manic desire to work out how far I could push my body (3,000 m of climbing), augmented by good company. Food wasn't bad either.

On both rides, although it was a long way, the ever-changing countryside, and variety of topography (hilly, rolling, flat on shuffle mode) also helped.


----------



## Rooster1 (9 May 2016)

DCLane said:


> With relative ease  (note that this isn't as easy as it may seem: I spent a year hovering at the 180km distance)
> 
> It's about building up to that distance, both in terms of distance AND pace.
> 
> This was about 10 days ago: https://www.strava.com/activities/554689727



strange request to follow coming through on Strava from me (Richard L)


----------



## PpPete (9 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> It was only recently that they started issuing GPX files for the rides.


And some organiser still don't - too concerned about the potential consequences of a rider blindly following their little electronic boxes.
Of course we all know it's only motons who do that....


----------



## mcshroom (9 May 2016)

PpPete said:


> Some folks like the quaintness of that stuff - but you may find over the next few years that even AUK 'moves with times'.
> OK - only a few years behind Strava, but given the demographic it's hardly surprising that the new stuff takes time.



You can already do DIY by GPS. In fact my last audax was a mandatory route DIY by GPS, where you submit a gpx of the route you're going to take and then another of the ride when completed to show you've done it.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 May 2016)

I sometimes wonder how Audaxing would turn out if it was invented from scratch now, without its weird heritage of stamped addressed envelopes, receipts and permanents and DIYs and all that gubbins. Probably a private group (if such a thing exists) on Strava or RWGPS or something like that, sharing GPX uploads.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 May 2016)

Why do you need receipts from shops?


----------



## ianrauk (9 May 2016)

CarlP said:


> Why do you need receipts from shops?




To prove you have visited a point on the route.


----------



## martint235 (9 May 2016)

CarlP said:


> Why do you need receipts from shops?


To prove you've been there.

Out of interest, how did audax work before cycling computers. I can understand it working without a GPS and using the routesheet but without an accurate measure of distance covered, how do you follow the routesheet?


----------



## jefmcg (9 May 2016)

martint235 said:


> To prove you've been there.
> 
> Out of interest, how did audax work before cycling computers.


When was that?


----------



## EltonFrog (9 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> To prove you have visited a point on the route.



I'm not sure I understand. You have to buy something from a shop( even though you might not need anything) just to prove you've been there?


----------



## ianrauk (9 May 2016)

CarlP said:


> I'm not sure I understand. You have to buy something from a shop( even though you might not need anything) just to prove you've been there?




Yes. As proof that you have passed through on the provided route.


----------



## ianrauk (9 May 2016)

CarlP said:


> Ok. What a palaver.




If you are doing an Audax then that is what expected and is part of the ride. If you feel it's a palaver then Audax is not for you.


----------



## fimm (9 May 2016)

But you normally want something from the shop, anyway... even if it is just some water.
What I wonder is how did Audax manage before ATMs?!
I've only done two Audaxes, a 160km and a 300km. That was far enough. I spent the last 20 miles convinced I was not going to finish.


----------



## jefmcg (9 May 2016)

The world record for distance in a year was done back in the 30s with locked odometer and log books signed by luminaries in various points of call. The recent one was done with 2 live GPS spot trackers that have to be on at all times (and lots of other restrictions). Having read the reports of people hosting Steve Abraham and making sure all his kit was charged, I'm not sure which was more palaver.


----------



## PpPete (9 May 2016)

fimm said:


> But you normally want something from the shop, anyway... even if it is just some water.
> What I wonder is how did Audax manage before ATMs?!


ATMs appeared before the creation of AUK in 1976.
(I'm old enough to remember getting out five £1 notes from one back then - although that was beer money, nothing to do with cycling)
Granted they were not as widespread back then - but ISTRC there were a lot more village shops.& post offices


----------



## martint235 (9 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> If you are doing an Audax then that is what expected and is part of the ride. If you feel it's a palaver then Audax is not for you.


Or you don't do Audax with that requirement. Or if you're not fussed about getting your name on a website ( mainly for RRTY) purposes just don't get your brevet validated


----------



## martint235 (9 May 2016)

CarlP said:


> It's very unlikely I'll ever do one from what I've read about them, seems like a lot of faffing about to me just to ride my bike.


Give one a go before deciding. They are about £8 and for that you usually get some grub and a decent route. I don't really do them for the brevet anymore (got the one I wanted, go on ask me which ) and they are a fun way to spend a day


----------



## EltonFrog (9 May 2016)

martint235 said:


> Give one a go before deciding. They are about £8 and for that you usually get some grub and a decent route. I don't really do them for the brevet anymore (got the one I wanted, go on ask me which ) and they are a fun way to spend a day



I'll never say never, but probably won't. I leave the house here and ride for miles, and track my rides with garmin or whatever for my own satisfaction and I don't need to get a receipt for stuff I buy in the shops.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 May 2016)

If you want to just turn up and ride, and you want to take advantage of the planned route, the company, and food etc then sign up, pay the small fee and don't bother getting your card validated. That's faff free. I'm signed up for a couple this year and I'm in two minds whether I'll bother with the card.

I've done a few and I've not had to save a receipt yet. But I have had to note down a few answers to information controls.


----------



## ianrauk (9 May 2016)

CarlP said:


> It's very unlikely I'll ever do one from what I've read about them, seems like a lot of faffing about to me just to ride my bike.




I remember you saying the same about FNR. "Having to jump through hoops" I think it was. Yet you still did them. However, each to their own. What you find a faff, others don't.


----------



## Ian H (9 May 2016)

I do try to make the events I organise as simple as possible. No info controls, and a minimum of controls in total. After all, it's about riding your bike, not answering questions. So, just the minimum to prove you've ridden the distance.


----------



## biggs682 (10 May 2016)

Sharky said:


> In my early days, the Sunday Club runs used to be all day rides, averaging about 90 miles



Same here local ctc "fast" run use to be away 9.30 am and back by 5pm and usually cover anywhere between 60 and 110 miles oh to be a teenager again .

Fast forward to me in my 50's and like @Dave7 gradually building up the miles slowly and looking forward to doing a 50 mile watch the sun rise ride in a couple of weeks time , my amazement is where do people find the time to be out all day on their bikes every weekend if they work like i do


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 May 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Same here local ctc "fast" run use to be away 9.30 am and back by 5pm and usually cover anywhere between 60 and 110 miles oh to be a teenager again .
> 
> Fast forward to me in my 50's and like @Dave7 gradually building up the miles slowly and looking forward to doing a 50 mile watch the sun rise ride in a couple of weeks time , my amazement is where do people find the time to be out all day on their bikes every weekend if they work like i do


You make time. I work 12 hour shifts during the week. I often find myself questioning the sanity of doing all day rides at the weekends. But hey, I'd only be ruining my health / bank balance, if I wasn't out riding.


----------



## ianrauk (10 May 2016)

biggs682 said:


> my amazement is where do people find the time to be out all day on their bikes every weekend if they work like i do



There's 2 days in a weekend.
Saturday for me is family stuff, Sunday is bike ride day. Though I do usually have 1 Sunday a month not riding.


----------



## mark st1 (10 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> There's 2 days in a weekend.
> Saturday for me is family stuff, Sunday is bike ride day. Though I do usually have 1 Sunday a month not riding.


This ^^
Saturday is taking son no 3 to football gardening any shopping that needs doing helping tidy up and having a takeaway for dinner. Sunday is parole day where I can do as I wish.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 May 2016)

I have to say that scheduling has been much more complicated this year with my imperial century a month attempt. A metric ton can be done and dusted in the morning pretty much (if I get up early enough) but an imperial is more or less much an all day job.


----------



## ianrauk (10 May 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I have to say that scheduling has been much more complicated this year with my imperial century a month attempt. A metric ton can be done and dusted in the morning pretty much (if I get up early enough) but an imperial is more or less much an all day job.




Get out of bed earlier Squire. Can quite easily be back home early afternoon that way.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Get out of bed earlier Squire. Can quite easily be back home early afternoon that way.


Not necessarily at my pace! 

Mind you, now the FNRttC season has started I can squeeze my imperial 100's in on a Saturday morning. With a 100k head start before brekkie I _can_ be back home early afternoon.


----------



## ianrauk (10 May 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Not necessarily at my pace!
> 
> Mind you, now the FNRttC season has started I can squeeze my imperial 100's in on a Saturday morning. With a 100k head start before brekkie I _can_ be back home early afternoon.



Yes that's always a good call that.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Get out of bed earlier Squire. Can quite easily be back home early afternoon that way.



This, I try and leave the house for 05:30, I'm usually home around 1 o'clock for an 100 miler.


----------



## jefmcg (10 May 2016)

CarlP said:


> I'll never say never, but probably won't. I leave the house here and ride for miles, and track my rides with garmin or whatever for my own satisfaction and I don't need to get a receipt for stuff I buy in the shops.


Obviously proving you have done a ride is more of a faff than just riding it, unless it's around a track or fixed course.

I'm curious, can you think of a simpler way of doing this, assuming only 20th century technology?


----------



## biggs682 (10 May 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> You make time. I work 12 hour shifts during the week. I often find myself questioning the sanity of doing all day rides at the weekends. But hey, I'd only be ruining my health / bank balance, if I wasn't out riding.





ianrauk said:


> There's 2 days in a weekend.
> Saturday for me is family stuff, Sunday is bike ride day. Though I do usually have 1 Sunday a month not riding.



guys i ride sat and sun am up and out by 6 am for 2 hrs max so it does'nt interfere with family time , i must just be unlucky that i want to spend time with my family on my days off .


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 May 2016)

jefmcg said:


> I'm curious, can you think of a simpler way of doing this, assuming only 20th century technology?


Note that GPS selective availability was switched off in (I think) 2000 so commercial GPS is definitely 21st century.


----------



## Ajax Bay (10 May 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Note that GPS selective availability was switched off in (I think) 2000 so commercial GPS is definitely 21st century.


Commercial GPS signal and equipment good enough (and small and light enough) to provide evidence of rough track cycled were available in the '90s (and being widely used on sailing yachts iirc). The selective availability meant that one could not rely on accuracy some of the time, but within 100m would have been good enough to 'prove' a DIY audax ride by GPS, were Audax UK to have been able to make the conceptual/pychological leap of faith 20 years ago. (Elements still struggling now, I think.).


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 May 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> Commercial GPS signal and equipment good enough (and small and light enough) to provide evidence of rough track cycled were available in the '90s (and being widely used on sailing yachts iirc). The selective availability meant that one could not rely on accuracy some of the time, but within 100m would have been good enough to 'prove' a DIY audax ride by GPS, were Audax UK to have been able to make the conceptual/pychological leap of faith 20 years ago. (Elements still struggling now, I think.).



I have to admit I didn't know that. I got my first GPS in 2002 I think so I thought I was a relatively early adopter. But not that early!

I sometimes think about ways to "improve" audaxing but really, it's none of my business. I've only done a handful of them and I'm not an AUK member. It's owned by the enthusiasts and volunteers, so I'll leave them to it. As long as I can pay my pennies every now and then and get some flapjacks on a ride, I'll leave it at that. Getting receipts and noting distances from fingerposts ... meh ... I can take or leave. I did once consider recording some of my longer rides as DIY by GPS, but I began to lose the will to live reading about "virtual brevets".


----------



## Sea of vapours (10 May 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I have to admit I didn't know that. I got my first GPS in 2002 I think so I thought I was a relatively early adopter. But not that early!


GPS receivers on yachts (for example) were appearing in the late 80s or early 90s, but were quite large devices. I bought my first hand held gps receiver in 1995, and i think hand held devices were very new indeed then. In practice, selective availability wasn't much of an issue as the receivers didn't have in-built maps and, as @Ajax Bay , says, 100m accuracy or better (95% of the time iirc) was fine for most purposes, if a little irritating.


----------



## Dayvo (10 May 2016)

I'm planning to attempt a 200+ mile (371 km actually) ride around mid-summer.

I have the benefit of approx. 21 hours of daylight and three hours of gloomy light. My route is also slightly downhill the majority of the way and away from large towns and without traffic lights to slow my progress until the last 20 miles or so.

I plan to eat/snack little and often with a better meal just over half way. My only concern is fatigue as I'll be working a full day (a Friday) before a four-hour train journey and hoping to start at midnight. 

At this stage I'm looking at a 16-18 hour journey but anything could happen and probably will.


----------



## jefmcg (10 May 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> Commercial GPS signal and equipment good enough (and small and light enough) to provide evidence of rough track cycled were available in the '90s (and being widely used on sailing yachts iirc). The selective availability meant that one could not rely on accuracy some of the time, but within 100m would have been good enough to 'prove' a DIY audax ride by GPS, were Audax UK to have been able to make the conceptual/pychological leap of faith 20 years ago. (Elements still struggling now, I think.).


OK, the etrex was out in 1999, and that's battery powered, so logging a ride was just possible at the turn of the century. But you then have to get the data off the device and send it in. After getting the data off the device, then next question is what format to use. GPX was only defined in 2002, so before that I guess there was only device specific formats. So that means ride organisers have to understand every portable GPS log format. And a way of opening them to verify they are of the ride - ie some sort of mapping program. Then how to send it? Easy if you and the organiser are both on the internet, just send it as a MIME attachment. But if not? CD rom burners were not common then, and apple had phased out floppy disks, so there wasn't any universal media you could just pop in a padded envelope.

Etc etc. GPS validation would have been a frightful faff 95-99, and impossible for the rest of the 20th century. I think we can rule that out as a simpler system.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 May 2016)

Sorry, I've lost the plot here. Remind me, why do we care what was possible 16 or more years ago?

I suppose I should read back through the thread, but posting more waffle is preferable.


----------



## jefmcg (10 May 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Sorry, I've lost the plot here. Remind me, why do we care what was possible 16 or more years ago?
> 
> I suppose I should read back through the thread, but posting more waffle is preferable.




Previously on _Lost:_
I was curious if @CarlP had a simpler idea on how to run rides like an audax without asking for receipts, but I foolishly didn't say "without using GPS", instead I said "using 20th century technology" which inspired people to go down the rabbit hole to prove that you could have used GPS in the late 90s, even though it clearly would have not been "simpler".

Now read on ....


----------



## martint235 (11 May 2016)

Have we concluded that 200km in a day is just a question of logistics and food? Can I go back to sleep now?


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 May 2016)

martint235 said:


> Have we concluded that 200km in a day is just a question of logistics and food? Can I go back to sleep now?


Please keep up. We're now trying to work out how people managed in the 70s, navigating with sextants, riding Raleigh Choppers, with nothing to eat except Curly Wurlies and Opal Fruits.


----------



## martint235 (11 May 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Please keep up. We're now trying to work out how people managed in the 70s, navigating with sextants, riding Raleigh Choppers, with nothing to eat except Curly Wurlies and Opal Fruits.


But.....but.....but..... I thought it had been decided that was a rabbit hole we no longer wanted to be in (I, in particular, find rabbit holes to be very cramped places YMMV)


----------



## mjr (11 May 2016)

CarlP said:


> It's very unlikely I'll ever do one from what I've read about them, seems like a lot of faffing about to me just to ride my bike.


That's a hilarious assessment of Audax when it's from someone who claims "Sportives are great fun" and calls the very faffy RideLondonSurrey 100 "brilliant fun".


----------



## Spinney (11 May 2016)

*Mod note (edited)*
All the off-topic posts about spoilers have been removed.


----------



## jefmcg (11 May 2016)

_(wow, quite a thread derail, especially after "All further discussion of spoilers in this thread is closed". Oh well, anyone mind if I go back to the similarly off topic audax discussion?)_



mjray said:


> That's a hilarious assessment of Audax when it's from someone who claims "Sportives are great fun" and calls the very faffy RideLondonSurrey 100 "brilliant fun".


Oh, lol.

I had just assumed that if he thought audaxing ruined a nice ride, then all the faff of massed starts, timing chips, gels stations would be repugnant. Hell, the start of LEL was not nearly as big a palaver as the start of RideLondon - which is more than 10 times as many people, so no surprise there, just assumed none of them were palaver haters.

But, hey ho, nowt as queer, I guess.


----------



## Dave7 (11 May 2016)

martint235 said:


> Have we concluded that 200km in a day is just a question of logistics and food? Can I go back to sleep now?


You may. It seemed a simple question when I posted it. Now my head hurts


----------



## Ian H (11 May 2016)

Okay. Just for fun, let's up the ante: 200k is a day ride, 300k is a long day ride, 400k is a very long day ride.


----------



## AndyRM (11 May 2016)

None of those distances represent a problem for _serious _cyclists.


----------



## martint235 (11 May 2016)

Ian H said:


> Okay. Just for fun, let's up the ante: 200k is a day ride, 300k is a long day ride, 400k is a very long day ride.


I need another 8 miles to get my 400km but to be frank when I got to my house at 242 miles I really couldn't be a***d


----------



## Tim Hall (11 May 2016)

Ian H said:


> Okay. Just for fun, let's up the ante: 200k is a day ride, 300k is a long day ride, 400k is a very long day ride.


How does the sleeping work for 300k and 400k. I'm pretty sure I'd need some shuteye, especially for a 400k, as I'm a full value 200k rider. Audax hotel for 15 minutes followed by a thousand yard stare?


----------



## ianrauk (11 May 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> How does the sleeping work for 300k and 400k. I'm pretty sure I'd need some shuteye, especially for a 400k, as I'm a full value 200k rider. Audax hotel for 15 minutes followed by a thousand yard stare?




Not sure sleep is needed for a 300 or 400.
I've only done one 300 Audax, with @Trickedem . We left control at 6am and got back 10pm the following evening. With cycling to and from the start it was a 350km ride over all. I left at 4.30am and got home just over an hour after leaving the control that night So with an extra 50km's, I would say that a 400km is also easily* doable in a full day.

*well maybe not that easy....but doable


----------



## Ian H (11 May 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> How does the sleeping work for 300k and 400k. I'm pretty sure I'd need some shuteye, especially for a 400k, as I'm a full value 200k rider. Audax hotel for 15 minutes followed by a thousand yard stare?


Under AUK rules you have 20 hrs to complete 300k, so no need for sleep (at least for me). The allowance for 400k is 27 hrs. A flat one could take much less than that. On a very hilly one you might be near the limit. 
The 300 I organise ran last week. The first rider back took just over 14 hrs; the last just over 19.


----------



## mark st1 (11 May 2016)

Never done one or understood what they are admitidly also never looked. However reading this thread they sound good is there a reliable national website that you folk use ? Or is it all local to each of you ?


----------



## AndyRM (11 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Never done one or understood what they are admitidly also never looked. However reading this thread they sound good is there a reliable national website that you folk use ? Or is it all local to each of you ?



http://www.aukweb.net/


----------



## jefmcg (11 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Never done one or understood what they are admitidly also never looked. However reading this thread they sound good is there a reliable national website that you folk use ? Or is it all local to each of you ?


http://www.aukweb.net/events/

Edit: Damn, too slow.



Tim Hall said:


> How does the sleeping work for 300k and 400k. I'm pretty sure I'd need some shuteye, especially for a 400k, as I'm a full value 200k rider. Audax hotel for 15 minutes followed by a thousand yard stare?


I agree no need for sleep on a 300. On my 400 (the longest completed ride) I put my head down for 1/2 hour at the Membury services Starbucks, leaving myself about 15 minutes in hand assuming a slow 20kmh back along the A4. Most people didn't do that. I doubt I actually fell asleep at all, but closing my eyes helped.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Never done one or understood what they are admitidly also never looked. However reading this thread they sound good is there a reliable national website that you folk use ? Or is it all local to each of you ?


www.aukweb.net

Go to "calendar events"

Beaten to it by both @jefmcg and @AndyRM


----------



## AndyRM (11 May 2016)

jefmcg said:


> http://www.aukweb.net/events/
> 
> Edit: Damn, too slow.



Honours even I reckon - it says "1 minute ago" for both of us.

@Dogtrousers can join us on the top step too!


----------



## mark st1 (11 May 2016)

Thanks (all of you)


----------



## jefmcg (11 May 2016)

Sleeping on a 600: I've attempted 3, one had a horsebox (yes really) by the side of the road you could kip in, one had a church hall, with proper inflatable mattresses and blankets and one was x-rated (ie completely on your own), so depended on your capability at sleep at Exeter services.

London-Edinburgh-London (on again next year!) had sleeping rooms at most of the controls, so every 80-100km. They also supplied ear plugs


----------



## Spinney (11 May 2016)

[QUOTE 4274825, member: 43827"]Blazed would do all three in a day, and hardly break a sweat.[/QUOTE]
Don't go there. Seriously...


----------



## Dayvo (11 May 2016)

[QUOTE 4274825, member: 43827"]Blazed would do all three in a day, and hardly break a sweat.[/QUOTE]

He's so serious, I doubt if he even breaks wind.


----------



## Spinney (11 May 2016)

*Mod note *this thread has only just got on-topic again - please do not start on Blazed, it only leads to more OT posts that will end up having to be deleted.


----------



## AndyRM (11 May 2016)

Spinney said:


> *Mod note *this thread has only just got on-topic again - please do not start on Blazed, it only leads to more OT posts that will end up having to be deleted.



Sorry. In my defense it was too good an opportunity to miss!


----------



## jefmcg (11 May 2016)

Warning, I'm off down another rabbit hole.


mjray said:


> That's a hilarious assessment of Audax when it's from someone who claims "Sportives are great fun" and calls the very faffy RideLondonSurrey 100 "brilliant fun".





jefmcg said:


> I had just assumed that if he thought audaxing ruined a nice ride, then all the faff of massed starts, timing chips, gels stations would be repugnant. Hell, the start of LEL was not nearly as big a palaver as the start of RideLondon - which is more than 10 times as many people, so no surprise there, just assumed none of them were palaver haters.
> 
> But, hey ho, nowt as queer, I guess.


You know, when you use a word enough times, it loses it's meaning? By the time I finished writing this, I had exceeded my average annual usage of "palaver" by quite a bit. The word had ceased to have any meaning for me. Now I am wondering if it's a contronym. Because stopping at a cafe, or mini co-op or petrol station every 60 km or so seems like a nice way of breaking up a ride. This is my definition of palaver (back when I still thought I know what it meant).







vs




(random image, but typical of my experience of audax starts)


----------



## martint235 (11 May 2016)

On Hop Garden audax last weekend I was fortunate to roll out of the car park first. I set what I thought was an easy pace (see reports of cramp) for the first 20 miles or so. It was almost like me and @ianrauk were out on a normal ride. That wouldn't happen on a sportive


----------



## GuyBoden (12 May 2016)

To the OP, as you're in the Warrington area, there are many quiet lanes around Arley-Antrobus-Pickmere that been used as training loops by cyclists since serious cyclists emerged, map out a loop in the area and ride around the loop as many times as you can manage, then go back the next week and ride an extra loop, then ride another extra loop the week after that, etc....... until you can manage to ride loops that equal 200km or maybe you'll surprise yourself and ride more than 200km.

Loop Map provided on request.......


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 May 2016)

@jefmcg I don't think it's really fair to compare the palaver levels Ride London with a little Audax somewhere or other. Obviously the palaver-faffage is greater on big events, so compare RL with say, LEL. I'm sure LEL is high on palaver.

The little Evans ride it Sportives that I do occasionally are extremely similar to the Audaxes I've done in most ways. The differences are minor - cost is a little bit (not much) more. In a sportive there are some signposts; You get "free" gels and other tat; You don't have to spot the monarch's name on random pillar boxes; Sportives tend to be shorter.  (Oh and mandatory hats, but let's not go off on that tangent).

For this reason I've never understood the audax/sportive contrasts. They are both just bike rides and the similarities exceed the differences IME.


----------



## jefmcg (12 May 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> @jefmcg I don't think it's really fair to compare the palaver levels Ride London with a little Audax somewhere or other. Obviously the palaver-faffage is greater on big events, so compare RL with say, LEL. I'm sure LEL is high on palaver.


It's not about fairness. Someone described getting a couple receipts as a palaver, but are fine with booking a hotel, queueing for 40 minutes, being stopped going up a hill (yeah, there was a fatality, so no one would complain about that) etc etc. I don't mind RideLondon being a palaver, i just don't enter it. I know that puts me in a minority.

I've ridden most of the RL course on another day. For me that was an fine ride, I don't mind traffic, so didn't missed the closed roads. The "overhead" of the sportive would all be detrimental to this experience. LEL on the other hand, everything they did made the ride easier than doing it on my own. Variable company, people waiting with hot food, beds, bicycle repair; I broke a cable in a lonely part of Scotland at 9pm, and 30km away, there was a mattress waiting for me while someone else fixed it for free. The start was the biggest palaver (only because I missed the finish) and that involved me having a cuppa and bacon bap with my partner, then wandering over to my bike to do final final check 10 minutes before my start time, the 30 seconds or so in a pen with the others in my group.


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> To the OP, as you're in the Warrington area, there are many quiet lanes around Arley-Antrobus-Pickmere that been used as training loops by cyclists since serious cyclists emerged, map out a loop in the area and ride around the loop as many times as you can manage, then go back the next week and ride an extra loop, then ride another extra loop the week after that, etc....... until you can manage to ride loops that equal 200km or maybe you'll surprise yourself and ride more than 200km.
> 
> Loop Map provided on request.......


I am planning a 100 miler in that area.....a very kind CCr linked me to a circular route but if you are able to send me a different option it would be good to look at......I will be starting at Winwick.
Preferably one where its all downhill and the wind is always behind me.


----------



## ianrauk (12 May 2016)

Dave7 said:


> its all downhill and the wind is always behind me.



If you find that holy grail.. then keep the secret to yourself


----------



## si_c (12 May 2016)

Dave7 said:


> I am planning a 100 miler in that area.....a very kind CCr linked me to a circular route but if you are able to send me a different option it would be good to look at......I will be starting at Winwick.
> Preferably one where its all downhill and the wind is always behind me.


The wind is often behind me. On reflection it could however be the fig rolls.


----------



## jefmcg (12 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> If you find that holy grail.. then keep the secret to yourself


multiple people (I was one) joked that we didn't have to worry about the 2nd half of London-Edinburgh-London as - you only had to look at a map to see this - it was down hill all the way.

(I think I really believed this a little.  )


----------



## martint235 (13 May 2016)

jefmcg said:


> multiple people (I was one) joked that we didn't have to worry about the 2nd half of London-Edinburgh-London as - you only had to look at a map to see this - it was down hill all the way.
> 
> (I think I really believed this a little.  )


For me at least the final day really, really got rid of that idea


----------



## GuyBoden (16 May 2016)

Dave7 said:


> I am planning a 100 miler in that area.....a very kind CCr linked me to a circular route but if you are able to send me a different option it would be good to look at......I will be starting at Winwick.
> Preferably one where its all downhill and the wind is always behind me.



Here's a map of a nice short loop around Arley with few if any gradient:
https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/#/route/666706/Arley-Loop

If you can ride 8 times around the loop, that's enough for 100miles.


----------



## TheJDog (16 May 2016)

Just checking my work club on Strava, and there's a guy who does a 200+km rides every weekend it seems (just to make a mockery of me, I think), and his last few rides are 9.5 hour moving time, 13.5 hour overall, so his secret seems to be plenty of rests..


----------



## martint235 (16 May 2016)

TheJDog said:


> Just checking my work club on Strava, and there's a guy who does a 200+km rides every weekend it seems (just to make a mockery of me, I think), and his last few rides are 9.5 hour moving time, 13.5 hour overall, so his secret seems to be plenty of rests..


Yesterday was 240km in 9hr 45 moving and 12 hours total. There was a fair bit of waiting around though.


----------



## ianrauk (16 May 2016)

Dave7 said:


> So....for anyone to do 160 miles in a day they would have to AVERAGE, say 16 mph.



Yesterdays 160 ended up being a 16.6pmh average. It would have been 17 but due to the crappy traffic on the last leg into London.


----------



## martint235 (16 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Yesterdays 160 ended up being a 16.6pmh average. It would have been 17 but due to the crappy traffic on the last leg into London.


**cough** and someone getting lost on the Old St Roundabout **cough**


----------



## ianrauk (16 May 2016)

martint235 said:


> **cough** and someone getting lost on the Old St Roundabout **cough**




This was before that little blunder


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 May 2016)

I was aiming for a 20km/h average (which was a success - I managed the 200k in 9 hrs 50 min). But my secondary target, of finishing the 204km ride in 10 hours, I missed by 4 minutes partly due the horrible traffic and wiggly route at the end. And partly due to me not going fast enough.


----------



## martint235 (16 May 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I was aiming for a 20km/h average (which was a success - I managed the 200k in 9 hrs 50 min). But my secondary target, of finishing the 204km ride in 10 hours, I missed by 4 minutes partly due the horrible traffic and wiggly route at the end. And partly due to me not going fast enough.


The end of the Great Escape is a nightmare. To be fair though, I've not found a daytime route in from the East or North East to London that is good.


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 May 2016)

martint235 said:


> **cough** and someone getting lost on the Old St Roundabout **cough**


The Old street roundabout, my old nemesis, but it's all 'cycle superhighwayed' now, so really?


----------



## PMarkey (16 May 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I was aiming for a 20km/h average (which was a success - I managed the 200k in 9 hrs 50 min). But my secondary target, of finishing the 204km ride in 10 hours, I missed by 4 minutes partly due the horrible traffic and wiggly route at the end. And partly due to me not going fast enough.



LoL makes my 18.3 kph average and 14 hours for 227km on the Saddleworth-Bowland perm look a little slow , though in all honesty I was just glad to get back to the finish within the time limit 


Paul


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 May 2016)

PMarkey said:


> LoL makes my 11.37 mph average for 227km on the Saddleworth-Bowland perm look a little slow , though in all honesty I was just glad to get back to the finish within the time limit
> 
> 
> Paul


Erm ... you had the small matter of 4,711m of ascent  I think I would have needed to be airlifted out some way before the end of that.


----------



## mark st1 (16 May 2016)

What the hell do you lot use for fuel ? I know we are all different builds weights male female etc I seem to struggle with energy levels covering half the distances you machines roll out. I know solo riding is harder is there a good staple food to go on ? ( I know Google is there but it's a minefield of contradictions on diets ).


----------



## jefmcg (16 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> What the hell do you lot use for fuel ?


Food

eg


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> What the hell do you lot use for fuel ? I know we are all different builds weights male female etc I seem to struggle with energy levels covering half the distances you machines roll out. I know solo riding is harder is there a good staple food to go on ? ( I know Google is there but it's a minefield of contradictions on diets ).


The contents of my handlebar bag yesterday: 2 x mini Pork pies (pre-quartered, for marginal gains). 2 x Peanut butter & marmite sandwiches. 4 cereal bars. Small plastic bag with some old, rather fluffy, Haribo Tangfastics.


----------



## ianrauk (16 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> What the hell do you lot use for fuel ? I know we are all different builds weights male female etc I seem to struggle with energy levels covering half the distances you machines roll out. I know solo riding is harder is there a good staple food to go on ? ( I know Google is there but it's a minefield of contradictions on diets ).




Yesterday.

Brekkie @ 6am
4 Slices of toast and a cup of tea

At 45 miles. A fruit cereal bar
Lunch at 72 miles. A CoOp lunch including 6 small sausage rolls, 3 white choccy cookies, 3 cups of sugary coffee and a bottle of lucozade.
A snack at 100 miles of a piece of flapjack and a banana.

Of course lot's of water was also drunk en route. I estimate I drank about 2and Half litres of water. 

And that was it until I got home at 7.15pm where I demolished half a Waitrose Beef and Onion Pie (cold, as I couldn't wait for it to be warmed up)


----------



## outlash (16 May 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Food
> 
> eg
> View attachment 128637



That's what you need a Barley for .


----------



## martint235 (16 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> What the hell do you lot use for fuel ? I know we are all different builds weights male female etc I seem to struggle with energy levels covering half the distances you machines roll out. I know solo riding is harder is there a good staple food to go on ? ( I know Google is there but it's a minefield of contradictions on diets ).


Yesterday I had 6 sausage rolls (cold because @ianrauk got the last warm one!!!) a Belvita biscuit and two pieces of flapjack.


----------



## ianrauk (16 May 2016)

Oh yes.. and a blagged lemon fruit pastille from Ellie...


----------



## mark st1 (16 May 2016)

Thanks all some good info much appreciated


----------



## Mark Grant (16 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> What the hell do you lot use for fuel ? I know we are all different builds weights male female etc I seem to struggle with energy levels covering half the distances you machines roll out. I know solo riding is harder is there a good staple food to go on ? ( I know Google is there but it's a minefield of contradictions on diets ).



Yesterday breakfast was porridge & tea, a flapjack at about 45 miles. Lunch was a Ginsters pasty, 2 pain au raisin, a bannana, a bottle of Coke and a couple of coffees. Flapjack, fig rolls & half a bannana at the last control then a few Haribo on the way home. 158 miles for the day.


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> What the hell do you lot use for fuel ? I know we are all different builds weights male female etc I seem to struggle with energy levels covering half the distances you machines roll out. I know solo riding is harder is there a good staple food to go on ? ( I know Google is there but it's a minefield of contradictions on diets ).


If I know I'm going for over 100 miles, I eat something like a banana before setting off. About half distance I'll go for something like a chicken and bacon baguette, then stuff a load of fig rolls and jelly babies into my jersey pockets, for when I start to run out of fuel. When I'm home, I go for a steak, and new potatoes, with some sort of green salad.


----------



## ianrauk (16 May 2016)

So @mark st1 , what one can deduce from all the above replies is that you just need real food to refuel. Not a gel or high5 tab in sight.


----------



## AlanW (16 May 2016)

I did LEJoG back in 2010 and did 120+ miles every day for eight days, ate just about anything I could get my hands on to be honest.....


----------



## outlash (16 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> So @mark st1 , what one can deduce from all the above replies is that you just need real food to refuel. Not a gel or high5 tab in sight.



Indeed. If anything, it's the psychological aspect that can cause you problems. With friends and the right attitude, it simply doesn't feel like a chore, just a great day out.


----------



## ianrauk (16 May 2016)

outlash said:


> Indeed. If anything, it's the psychological aspect that can cause you problems. With friends and the right attitude, it simply doesn't feel like a chore, just a great day out.




..In spades....


----------



## mark st1 (16 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> So @mark st1 , what one can deduce from all the above replies is that you just need real food to refuel. Not a gel or high5 tab in sight.



From my uneducated view I deduce you all eat like . Lol


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 May 2016)

Somewhere in my big box of photographs is a post-lunch photo taken while touring in Wales in the mid 1980s. It is of a ridiculously large pile of empty Mr Kipling cake boxes.


----------



## jefmcg (16 May 2016)

outlash said:


> That's what you need a Barley for .


----------



## PMarkey (16 May 2016)

Off the top of my head Saturdays food consisted of 6:00am bowl of Rice Krispy's , 6:40 a sausage sandwich and a cup of coffee as the cafe was open at the start ,10:45 early bird full english breakfast ,13:20 a Frijj milkshake ,14:45 a coffee,17:40 a cheese sandwich,mars bar and a milkshake , 19:20 a milkshake and a milkyway bar and whilst on the move jellybaby's but if I'm honest I didn't eat enough between the full english and the cheese sandwich so probably suffered more than I should have and when I finally fell through the door at 22:00 I had a cup of coffee had a shower and went to bed . As @outlash and @ianrauk say most of it is psychological ,you just push on until the next control/destination then set off again until you reach the end , anyone can do it if they want to 

Paul


----------



## oldroadman (16 May 2016)

Interesting to see that fuelling seems to consist of long intervals between substantial feeds. Has no-one tried what we old boys used to do, porridge or chicken and rice (or both) about 2 hours before the off, several coffees and a sweet snack at 15 minutes to go, then start eating from about 30 minutes in, and keep the drinks going to stay hydrated. Food before the advent of gels could be banana, little sandwiches of honey rolled into mini-swiss rolls, sultanas, and then something a bit heavier in the musette at feeds. Plus little cans of coke, to keep the energy high, and bits of chocolate bars, cereal bars, all in foil. In the context of a long steady ride, the "race feed" point would be where you might have a feed/café stop and load up a bit. Just don't overdo it as a very full stomach feels horrible and there's always a tidy little climb whenever that happens!
Really important to have a post ride/race bit of protein to start repair and recovery, and something sweet to top up energy immediately (usually coke), and of course never let yourself get thirsty. It still all works even in the days of gels and other "fuel". Personally I'm not keen on gels, have had a few unpleasant stomachs on them so stay away from them.


----------



## Aravis (16 May 2016)

For food while I'm on a solo day ride I use a pack of 6 rolls, preferably a moist, soft pack of cheese topped ones from Asda, filled with something tasty and moist such as egg mayonnaise, my current favourite. I'll soon be bored with that so I'll move onto something else on the list, probably tuna and sweetcorn. I pack these in three bags of two and that is all I need for the day apart from a couple of chocolate bars for emergency energy intake - rarely used so they sit in my rack-top bag for several weeks. Asda's own brand Mars equivalent does just fine.

Some feel-good food about 15 minutes before setting off, ideally a cooked breakfast but last night's leftover lasagne is just as good, plus a couple of strong black coffees. I quite often come home with a couple of rolls left in which case they get eaten with a cup of tea.

I'm supposedly type II diabetic but I don't let that bother me too much. Being put on Metformin meant I could get one of those magic cards giving me access to free blood pressure pills, which I'm very happy about. I understand that one of the benefits of Metformin is to enhance the body's ability to process sugar, and interestingly, regaining the belief that I could ride 100 mile days last autumn coincided precisely with starting to take the drug. All my readings have moved in the right direction, and there's no sensible argument for taking me off the drug when everything's working so well - result!

Preferred drink while riding - water.


----------



## martint235 (16 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> So @mark st1 , what one can deduce from all the above replies is that you just need real food to refuel. Not a gel or high5 tab in sight.


You can also deduce that everyone is different , go with what works for you but as @ianrauk says proper food is the best fuel. It takes a while to find out what works for you though


----------



## e-rider (16 May 2016)

Dave7 said:


> I know this could get some very silly answers but..............hey-ho.
> As an old fart who is gradually building the mileage up I don't do serious speed cycling e.g. today I did 27 miles and AVERAGED 11 mph.
> I am planning a 100 miler but thinking..........hang about...........I will have to set of at 0700 in order to allow, say, 2 hours for breaks.........and still not get back till 1900
> So....for anyone to do 160 miles in a day they would have to AVERAGE, say 16 mph.
> That is serious cycling for the average person.


I did 200 miles (322 km) in 11.5 hours and 17.5 mph average speed - I'm 19 stone so if I can do it, anyone can. It requires some training, a strong mind and a willingness to suffer!


----------



## Dave7 (16 May 2016)

e-rider said:


> I did 200 miles (322 km) in 11.5 hours and 17.5 mph average speed - I'm 19 stone so if I can do it, anyone can. It requires some training, a strong mind and a willingness to suffer!


You may be 19 stone of muscle whereas I am 11 stone of 69 year old erh..........sludge??


----------



## ianrauk (16 May 2016)

so come on @Dave7 . A 200km Audax is a good goal to set. How about it?


----------



## Dave7 (16 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> so come on @Dave7 . A 200km Audax is a good goal to set. How about it?


OK I will.
Oh....my back has just gone.
Ah.....my knee has gone.
I really would have done it apart from those problems


----------



## si_c (16 May 2016)

Dave7 said:


> OK I will.
> Oh....my back has just gone.
> Ah.....my knee has gone.
> I really would have done it apart from those problems


So you're doing it on a recumbent then right?


----------



## ColinJ (16 May 2016)

Dave7 said:


> OK I will [tackle a 200 km ride].
> 
> [Excuse #1]
> [Excuse #2]
> ...


If only somebody would organise a nice leisurely 200 km forum ride in Cheshire ... Oh, HANG ON A MINUTE!!!


----------



## mark st1 (16 May 2016)

martint235 said:


> You can also deduce that everyone is different , go with what works for you but as @ianrauk says proper food is the best fuel. It takes a while to find out what works for you though



Oh yes for sure I've never been a Gel type I've only had 1 in my life and it put me off tbh reminded me of cold flavourd semolina . I've been on a heavy diet for a year to the day tomorrow so combining that with outdoor cycling has been a bit tough a lot psychological admitidly. Filling my face with stuff I've intentionally stayed away from just seems to counter act the exercise. However when needed is something Im going to need to do in order to put in some distance cycling. Probably doesn't come across the way I'm intending it on here but I know what I mean (sort of ). Was just after some different suggestions as porridge before hand a banana and jelly babies during isn't cutting it for me currently.


----------



## ColinJ (16 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> I've been on a heavy diet for a year to the day tomorrow so combining that with outdoor cycling has been a bit tough a lot psychological admitidly. Filling my face with stuff I've intentionally stayed away from just seems to counter act the exercise.


I have never managed to do a 200 km ride without losing at least one pound in weight, no matter what I have eaten and drunk on the day so I don't worry about it - I just eat and drink whatever I want to.

I usually have a big bowl of porridge in the morning with fruit added to it. On the ride I would probably get through 3-4 * 750 mL bottles of drink (1/3 OJ, 2/3 water, and a couple of heaped scoops of maltodextrin per bottle), a couple of bars of chocolate, a cheese salad sandwich or egg & beans on toast and some cake at a cafe, plus probably a large coffee and a Coke or two.


----------



## Cuchilo (16 May 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Warning, I'm off down another rabbit hole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That first image is my idea of sheer hell . I think i just fark off home .


----------



## ianrauk (17 May 2016)

Dave7 said:


> OK I will.
> Oh....my back has just gone.
> Ah.....my knee has gone.
> I really would have done it apart from those problems




Very good. But.. a 200km is achievable for your. Say set a date for around this time next year and build up to it.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 May 2016)

ColinJ said:


> On the ride I would probably get through 3-4 * 750 mL bottles of drink (1/3 OJ, 2/3 water, and a couple of heaped scoops of maltodextrin per bottle)


How do you manage that. Do you visit convenience stores to buy your OJ on the way? Or do you start off with your special OJ mix and end up with water?


----------



## mark st1 (17 May 2016)

Shoreham and back would put me over the 200 km mark. Could be a possibility and a good reason to eat like a king


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 May 2016)

Weather permitting I'm planning to ride from Shoreham to Sevenoaks (less than 200km) and then, legs and motivation permitting, to Eynsford which hopefully will be 200.


----------



## martint235 (17 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Shoreham and back would put me over the 200 km mark. Could be a possibility and a good reason to eat like a king


FNRttC are good for 200s as your outward leg is what is best described as "relaxed" and so for the return you can push it a bit


----------



## mark st1 (17 May 2016)

martint235 said:


> FNRttC are good for 200s as your outward leg is what is best described as "relaxed" and so for the return you can push it a bit



Will see what the crack is on the Saturday the last time I tried it I failed miserably


----------



## ianrauk (17 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Will see what the crack is on the Saturday the last time I tried it I failed miserably




How come?


----------



## mark st1 (17 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> How come?



As Ross had to pull me along 90% of the way back to London from Southend. Probably not enjoyable for him at all.


----------



## ianrauk (17 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> As Ross had to pull me along 90% of the way back to London from Southend. Probably not enjoyable for him at all.




Of course I remember..


----------



## mark st1 (17 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Of course I remember..



So do I like it was yesterday lol. Do you know what route you are taking back from there ?

And does it have any killer hills


----------



## ianrauk (17 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> So do I like it was yesterday lol. Do you know what route you are taking back from there ?
> 
> And does it have any killer hills




It is quite hilly as you have to get over the South Downes.


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> How do you manage that. Do you visit convenience stores to buy your OJ on the way? Or do you start off with your special OJ mix and end up with water?


I have 2 bottle cages on the bike so I carry 2 bottles made up in advance and I try to drink 1 bottle per 50 km.

Sometimes I forget to drink until towards the end of the first 50 km and so end up not drinking everything I have with me. That is usually ok unless it is a hot day and I am sweating a lot but I have been caught out a couple of times. Some people say only drink when thirsty but if I do that I feel that I am playing catch-up for the rest of the ride.

The fitter I am, the less I need to drink. Unfit, I was drinking 5 * 750 mL per 200 km. Fit, perhaps more like 3 * 750 mL. Currently, somewhere nearer to 4. 

I carry a 600 mL Coke bottle with a screw top which I fill with the an OJ/maltodextrin mix and carry in my bag. (I wear a Camelbak bag which also holds my phone, tools, spares, chocolate, money, keys, and spare clothing.)

I try to have a stop at about the halfway point and split the OJ/powder mix from the Coke bottle into the by then empty 750 mL drinks bottles and then top up with water. It is quite a lot to carry but at least I know that I have everything I need except for the extra litre of water which is usually easy to get from a cafe, public toilets or shop.

Oh, and I often squeeze a lemon into the carbo/OJ mix to give it a nice refreshing 'tang', and if conditions are hot I add a pinch of salt. Not enough to make the drink taste salty, but it helps to help replace some that I will sweat out. (I have finished hot 200s with my face caked in salt so I know that I am losing quite a lot.)


----------



## Tim Hall (17 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> It is quite hilly as you have to get over the South Downes.


I think you mean "It's got just the best descent ever as you wind your way into the Weald".


----------



## ianrauk (17 May 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> I think you mean "It's got just the best descent ever as you wind your way into the Weald".




Oh yes indeed...


----------



## mark st1 (17 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> It is quite hilly as you have to get over the South Downes.



Will see how the ride down goes.



Tim Hall said:


> I think you mean "It's got just the best descent ever as you wind your way into the Weald".



Loving the positivity


----------



## ianrauk (17 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Will see how the ride down goes.
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the positivity




It is a most wonderful descent from atop Devils Dyke... one of my faves. You can top 50mph if you are brave enough


----------



## Siclo (18 May 2016)

Last Saturday:

https://www.strava.com/activities/576572266/overview

Breakfast : Cornflakes - too early for porridge at the B&B
On the ride : 36 Jaffa cakes, 1 flapjack, 1 ice cream, 1 pint choc milk, 1 litre fresh orange juice, 3 litres water, 4 sachets of salt. No bacon butty as the cafe was too busy and I had not got enough time in hand to wait. 
Evening : Cumberland Whanger BBQ, 2 pints Hawkshead Red
Following Morning: Full English Breakfast x2 

Pretty much went to plan but missing the bacon butty made 155 to 185 km harder than it needed to be and forgetting my sunblock has left me with a scaly forehead


----------



## iggibizzle (19 May 2016)

Managed 128mile (206km) in about 10 1/2 hours (that includes couple food stops) on Saturday. 12,000ft climbing. Stung a bit. Last 40 mile and about 6000ft were fuelled by Kendal mint cake, wine gums, and a tin of cold ravioli.


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2016)

Siclo said:


> Last Saturday:
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/576572266/overview
> 
> ...


You must be the only person alive to do a 200 Km ride and put 3 stone on


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Jun 2016)

My experience of a 200k ride in one day yesterday. The Ditchling Devil audax: I got up at the crack of dawn and rode to the start (20km) but afterwards I was very tired and couldn't face 20k of battling through Balham and the terrors of Tulse Hill, so I decided to get the train from Richmond. On a Sunday. With services plagued by "staff shortages"*. As a result it was nearly 10pm when I got home. 

For me this represents the problem of 200k rides. I'm pretty slow (it took me nearly 12 hours). Even for a relatively nearby event, it's hard to fit it into one day. If I want to do a long ride (For me that equals 160k. 200k is a bit of an exception) the best thing to do is to get up early and start from home, negating the need to get to and from the event. Even then the whole day is pretty much wiped out. 

I suppose another approach would be to go faster, but that's not very likely.

* "Staff Shortages" translates as: We do not think it worth hiring sufficient staff to provide a service. We'd rather cut costs and cancel things. Sod you.


----------



## Ajax Bay (6 Jun 2016)

iggibizzle said:


> 40 miles [64km] [with] 6,000ft [1800+m] climbing


That is a seriously hilly last third; seriously hilly.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (6 Jun 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> For me this represents the problem of 200k rides.


"Slow" is pretty subjective. If the 12 hours was your elapsed time, rather than moving time, then it sounds pretty reasonable to me.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jun 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> "Slow" is pretty subjective. If the 12 hours was your elapsed time, rather than moving time, then it sounds pretty reasonable to me.


Indeed, and I was quite happy with my overall speed. Which is why I'm unlikely to go faster. Which in turn means that the only 200k events that I can enter without unacceptable (to me) levels of faff and inconvenience are ones that start practically on my doorstep.

As the OP surmised, its difficult to fit into one day.


----------



## Fubar (7 Jun 2016)

Dave7 said:


> I know this could get some very silly answers but..............hey-ho.
> As an old fart who is gradually building the mileage up I don't do serious speed cycling e.g. today I did 27 miles and AVERAGED 11 mph.
> I am planning a 100 miler but thinking..........hang about...........I will have to set of at 0700 in order to allow, say, 2 hours for breaks.........and still not get back till 1900
> So....for anyone to do 160 miles in a day they would have to AVERAGE, say 16 mph.
> That is serious cycling for the average person.



You mean you DIDN'T read this?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (7 Jun 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Indeed, and I was quite happy with my overall speed. Which is why I'm unlikely to go faster. Which in turn means that the only 200k events that I can enter without unacceptable (to me) levels of faff and inconvenience are ones that start practically on my doorstep.
> 
> As the OP surmised, its difficult to fit into one day.


My average speed allowing for stopped time would probably not be too different from yours, plus I have no driver's license, and so my cycling range is (generally) limited to how far I can ride and back in 1 day. My absolute limit (so far) was leaving at 4:50am, getting home at 8:30pm, and doing 250km (with about 4000m climbing). I've only done that one twice, though, because it's pretty tiring (very scenic, though). Here's my ride report for the 2nd one I did: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/revisiting-lake-mountain.146855/


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Jun 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> My experience of a 200k ride in one day yesterday. The Ditchling Devil audax: I got up at the crack of dawn and rode to the start (20km) but afterwards I was very tired and couldn't face 20k of battling through Balham and the terrors of Tulse Hill, so I decided to get the train from Richmond. On a Sunday. With services plagued by "staff shortages"*. As a result it was nearly 10pm when I got home.
> 
> For me this represents the problem of 200k rides. I'm pretty slow (it took me nearly 12 hours). Even for a relatively nearby event, it's hard to fit it into one day. If I want to do a long ride (For me that equals 160k. 200k is a bit of an exception) the best thing to do is to get up early and start from home, negating the need to get to and from the event. Even then the whole day is pretty much wiped out.
> 
> ...


This is why to get distance miles I like to tandem another ride with a night ride. In particular cycling from Abingdon to London on the Friday evening for the start (100km) and then ride with the group to the final destination as per Shoreham. That gave me 228km. To ride back to Abingdon would have netted another 144km but frankly that's a next big step for me. PLUS I like the post fry-up banter and a few pints rather than a quick feed and straight back out.
Riding one of the legs over a Friday night means that only Saturday gets washed out. If I did a 200 on a Saturday, I'd be washed-out Sunday as well, so in terms of family life riding a Friday night works well.

On the food front for Abingdon-London-Shoreham, I had a good late lunch on Friday, left around 1630. Stopped at Beaconsfield services for a Subway, rode on to London where I had a Whopper meal with Coke and a Dble Espresso around 2200. Bread Pud at The halfway stop and a fab full fry at Shoreham! 
Then rode to Wetherspoons Brighton for 3 pints of brown beer and the train home :-)


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> How does the sleeping work for 300k and 400k. I'm pretty sure I'd need some shuteye, especially for a 400k, as I'm a full value 200k rider. Audax hotel for 15 minutes followed by a thousand yard stare?



400s are tricky. Some riders finish them in the same time it takes me to complete a 300, which is a long day ride. The first 400 I ever did took me around 26 hours. That was tough. I've got a bit quicker since then but I still find them a very awkward distance - more difficult than 600s in some ways.

Start time can be a factor too. I did the Severn Across in 2014, which started at 6am. I was aiming to finish it inside 20 hours (ie by 2am). It took around 21 hours in total but I was able to ride on through without sleep (just as well as if I'd stopped, I probably would have ended up with hypothermia). The Asparagus & Strawberries 400 last year started at 9am. It's a much flatter ride than the Severn Across so finishing inside 20 hours is more realistic, but because of the start time, that would mean riding through the night. Some riders booked a room in the travelodge at around 300km. Sensible.

Time spent faffing at controls is another problem I have. Riding quickly is fine but if you linger at stops, you have less opportunity to sleep later on if you want/need to.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Jun 2016)

smutchin said:


> Time spent faffing at controls is another problem I have. Riding quickly is fine but if you linger at stops, you have less opportunity to sleep later on if you want/need to.



This is quite a learning for me. Since I've started using GPS I'm surprised at how much time on a ride is 'wasted' by faffage and time 'not moving'. It's considerably more than one imagines it to be.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jun 2016)

To re-address the OP's comments, in the light of Sunday.



Dave7 said:


> I know this could get some very silly answers but..............hey-ho.
> As an old fart who is gradually building the mileage up I don't do serious speed cycling e.g. today I did 27 miles and AVERAGED 11 mph.
> I am planning a 100 miler but thinking..........hang about...........I will have to set of at 0700 in order to allow, say, 2 hours for breaks.........and still not get back till 1900
> So....for anyone to do 160 miles in a day they would have to AVERAGE, say 16 mph.
> That is serious cycling for the average person.



Here was my timetable:

06:30 leave home. Ride to start. 20km @ ~20km/h (~12.5 mph)
07:30 arrive at start. Get card. Eat doughnuts. Have a wee. Eat more doughnuts. Mmmmm. Doughnuts.
08:00 official start
08:10 I notice that it has started, drag myself away from the doughnuts and get going.
Moving 200km @ ~20km/h (about 12.5 mph) 
Stopped time ~1.5 hours. That included nearly half an hour at the top of Devils Dyke sitting in shade glugging down water and wondering whether to bail as I had overheated and felt unwell. ~20 mins at the other three controls. And a stop to help a guy with a broken chain (see this post about a strange coincidence)
Total time 11:40 or thereabouts.
19:45 or thereabouts arrive at end. Get card stamped. Have a rest.
Overall speed 17.5 km/h (~10.5 mph)
20:10 or thereabouts ride to station for protracted train journey via unlikely route with three changes.
22:00 or thereabouts. Home.
Total distance in day ~220km (136 miles)


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jun 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> This is quite a learning for me. Since I've started using GPS I'm surprised at how much time on a ride is 'wasted' by faffage and time 'not moving'. It's considerably more than one imagines it to be.


A lot of GPS "stopped time" is an illusion. Traffic junctions, stopping for a breather at the top of a hill, stopping for a wee, photo opportunities, are all part and parcel of travelling by bike. 

Although it's true that it is possible to lose track of time at a control that has a seemingly unlimited supply of bacon rolls, or cake.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Jun 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> A lot of GPS "stopped time" is an illusion. Traffic junctions, stopping for a breather at the top of a hill, stopping for a wee, photo opportunities, are all part and parcel of travelling by bike.
> 
> Although it's true that it is possible to lose track of time at a control that has a seemingly unlimited supply of bacon rolls, or cake.


All that is true (and often necessary such as junctions), however one doesn't often factor it into a ride with any great accuracy. I tend to ovestimate my riding time and underestimate my stopping time. In general my guesstimates overall are about right, but it shows areas for improvement which in the case of Audax might be significant, i.e finish sooner, pedal more gently or grab a kip.


----------



## outlash (7 Jun 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Although it's true that it is possible to lose track of time at a control that has a seemingly unlimited supply of bacon rolls, or cake.



Indeed. I did a modified version of Cycle Club Ashwell's 'ride of the 3 cafes' last year. Just over 13 1/2 hours total time, 9/12 hours moving time.


----------

